# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  شبانه دانشگاه صنعتی بابل یا روزانه دانشگاه بابلسر کدام بهتر است؟

## MeH RaN

سلام

شبانه دانشگاه صنعتی بابل یا روزانه دانشگاه مازندران؟

 کدام بهتر است؟

----------


## N I L O O

رتبتون چنده؟؟؟ و چه رشته ای میخوایید؟؟؟ شاید گزینه های بهتری هم باشه ها؟؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

راستی کدوم شهرید

----------


## nafise74

دانشگاه نوشیروانی منظورته؟ اگه اره که خیلی عالیه فامیلم مهندسی عمران اونجارو میخونه راضیه
دانشگاه مازندران بابلسر هم خوبه

ارسال شده از gt-s5360 با استفاده از تپاتالک 2

----------


## Azad3h

رشته مهمه و محل سکونت

----------


## _AHMADreza_

ببین برای ما که رشتمون ریاضیه و فنی حتما نوشیرانی ( بابل ) شناخته تر شده تره .... ولی دانشگاه مازندارن چون جامع هست همه میشناسن.. ولی در کل نوشیروانی برای فنی بهتره...

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> دانشگاه نوشیروانی منظورته؟ اگه اره که خیلی عالیه فامیلم مهندسی عمران اونجارو میخونه راضیه
> دانشگاه مازندران بابلسر هم خوبه
> 
> ارسال شده از gt-s5360 با استفاده از تپاتالک 2


من خیلی دوس دارم نوشیرانی عمران قبول بشم یا عمران شهید بهشتی  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## alirezakhaki

من خودم مازندرانن و شهر ساری میشینم ایشالا همین دو دانشگاه رو در نظر داریم امسال 
والا استادای نوشیروانی خیلی توپن وبرش دار دانشگاه نوشیروانی بابل واقعا شناخته شده و کار کشته هس از اون ورم بابلسر هم کم چیزی نیس و یکی از بهترین دانشگاه های جامع کشور هس .
حال نظر من را میخای اگه مشکل مالی مهم نیس به نظرم همون نوشیروانی شبانه برو چون مدرکش که فرقی نمیکنه فقط یه هزنیه شهریه هس 
انشالا ما هم امسال بریم یکی از همین دو دانشگاه

----------

